# Systmes > Windows > Scurit >  serveur d'horodatage gratuit

## abbd

Bonsoir,

Est ce que vous connaissez un serveur d'horodatage gratuit ?

Merci d'avance.

----------


## Invit

Salut,

Tu en as ici:

http://www.pool.ntp.org/zone/europe

----------


## abbd

Re bonsoir,

j'ai trouv une autorit d'horodatage gratuite sur : http://www.aloaha.com/wi-software-en...ing-server.php 

Malheureusement quand je signe avec cet horodatage, il me met le message suivant dans les proprits de signature : *la signature est horodate, mais cet horodatage n'a pa pu tre vrifie.
*


est ce que a veut dire que l'horodatage na pas t valid? car sur adobe j'ai trouv : La signature est horodate, mais cet horodatage na pu tre vrifi
    La vrification de lhorodatage implique lajout du certificat du serveur de tampons temporels  votre liste didentits approuves. Renseignez-vous auprs de votre administrateur systme.

Est ce qu'il y a un moyen de rsoudre ce problme?

Merci infiniment.

----------

